# Parents-to-be on Costa del Sol wanted for new TV Programme



## crookproductions

Hello expats in Spain! 

I am looking to speak to British Mums-to-be living on the Costa del Sol and in Gibraltar who may want to take part in a new documentary. UK based TV production Company Crook Productions are hoping to film with British pregnant parents-to-be living in the area and having their babies in Spain later this year, to take part in a new documentary series. 

Please get in touch so that we can tell you a bit more and find out if you might want to be involved. There is absolutely no obligation take part at this early stage, so do feel free to introduce yourself. Please email daisyball[at]crookproductions.com or call 0044 (0)203 745 7828. 

Thanks!


----------

